# My new baby!



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

hey all, 

just came home with this little lady! her name is Maggie!

i cant believe how friendly she is. i was able tp pick her up right away, no pee or no poop. she doesnt hide from me at all, its great! she loves to be held and loves people, so im hoping she turns out to be awesome!


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

one last one. 

also, what is a good site to link pictures from? i can never seem to get it to work


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

very beautiful girlie! what a doll! 

a good place to link pictures from is photobucket.com at least, that's my favorite


----------



## ratsrule419 (Jun 28, 2007)

awww she's so tiny and adorable <333


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, she's a cutie!

Photobucket.com, I seccond that!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*aaww she so so so cute!!!!! *


----------

